# The Guards of Thorgir



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Guards of Thorgir

Wolf Lord Thorgir snarled as he gazed over the carnage taking place down the hillside below him. A pocket of PDF resistance was being slaughtered, as Ravenors burst out from beneath them, slashing and stabbing without mercy. By the time the Space Wolves had arrived, the planet was destined for Exterminatus, until the Great Company fired warning missiles into the fleet of Inquisitorial craft. There was still a single city left standing, remote on an island. The Great Company was stationed within the city to keep the Tyranids at bay. Thorgir would not choose the luxury of staying behind in the city. Oh no, he and his chosen warriors would fly straight into the heart of the enemy and rout them from within...

Rules:
1) An Update will be posted as soon as everyone has made a post. If not, there is a max of two weeks before the next update.
2) Please use only minimal god-modding.
3) Please no double-posting.

Intro: 
I am Lord Thorgir, and you are the most prized, most powerful warriors in the Great Company. You are my Wolf Guard. The planet is ripe with Tyranids, and it is our job to defeat their leader. The rest of the Company is posted within the city, so keeping the Tyranids at bay isn't a problem, nor our duty.

You may choose ONE piece of wargear from each section:

Armor: Power Armor, Terminator Armor.

Left-hand Weapon: Wolf Claw, Plasma Pistol, Bolt Pistol, Storm Shield, Storm Bolter.
+
Right-hand Weapon: Wolf Claw, Power Weapon, Power Fist.

OR

Double-handed Weapon: Bolter, Plasma Gun, Meltagun, Thunder Hammer, Frost Blade.


Profile:

***********************
Name:
Personality:
History *optional*:
Armor:
Left-hand Weapon:
Right-hand Weapon:
OR
Double-handed Weapon:
***********************

I am accepting five players, but more may be allowed by request .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Name: Vasir (Vas-seer)

Personality: 
Normally silent and reserved, but at the same time not without a sense of humour. Typically he leads Grey Hunter packs on semi important missions, using his reason to offset their more ambitious urges. He is good at keeping younger minds from being more foolish than deemed necessary, and has found himself quite tolerant of the chapter`s blood claws as a result. He remembers the times when he was young, and so keeps a cool head when others would lose their temper with younger wolve`s pranks. 

Because of this, He has the respect of most of the Blood Claws in the company, and is the butt of their jokes more rarely than most. Even so, he takes it with good humour. Most of the time. 

History: 
Vasir was born to one of the lower tribes of Fenris during a spring of ill birth. Unlike the springs of cycles past, this cycle had brought little food to their area, and at a stretch the elders of the tribe decreed that it was an ill omen, deciding that the time had come to move on. No better time would come than when the ice had receeded, so the entirety of the settlement set out as one. 

Thus, Vasir grew into adolescence on the road, enduring the same hardships as his peopledid including wild animal attacks, skirmishes with rivals of other clans and several bouts of sickness. It was perhaps due to this trying and rough life that Vasir gained the physical fortitude necesssary to join the Rout. 

As a child Vasir had befriended the tribal elder and shaman, and under their tutelage and guidance learned well the ways of Fenris. At the age of thirteen a change was detected in the boy`s mannerisms, and the elder shaman spoke of Wyrd`s hand and the call of the sky gods. What this meant exactly Vasir could not guess, but shortly thereafter he was beset by dreams. He saw spirits of the wild in his sleep, telling him that his wyrd was written and the call of destiny approached. Within the month, another clan had set out from their nearby settlement, intent on eliminating these usurpers to their land. The battle that followed was bloody and brutal, seeing many deaths on both sides and threatening to end their tribes` existence forever. 

When all seemed lost, and the corpse of Vasir`s thirteenth slain lay at Vasir`s feet, the sky lit up with fire and the foretold gods of battle descended. They surveyed the battle and carnage, and seemingly satisfied, claimed a number of survivors as their own. Vasir was among the chosen, as were several others of his clan and a similar number of the rival clan. The sky gods had chosen from both sides equally, and Vasir realized that this was the end of his mortal existence. No more did the rivalries and enmities of his life matter, from now on, these men he had once fought would be his brothers. 

As one of the Fenryka, Vasir adapted and learned well, proving himself time and time again that he was not only physically capable, but also cool headed. For this, he attained the rank of Wolf Guard a little more swiftly than most. 

The dreams of his past never truly left him, and he continues to see wolf spirits in his dreams. Despite this seemingly telltale factor of some higher sense, the Rune priests of the Chapter maintain that he may be a latent psyker but does not have the true ability to learn the ways of the runes. 

Armor: 
Power Armour: Aquilla Pattern

Double-handed Weapon: 
Frost Sword _Glacios_


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Uhtred Ironfist

Personality: Of all the warriors in the company, Uhtred is perhaps the closest non-blood claw to the Wulfen. He is regarded is particularly bestial and ferocious in battle, and has a fiery temper to match his flaming hair. THis temper is not restricted to the battlefield however, and few will cross him. However, he is fiercly loyal to the members of his company, and despite their differences will not tolerate any threat to them or their honour.

History: Uhtred was a berserker, in his clan of warriors his ferocity and insane bravery was famed, often plunging in against impossible odds and emerging victorious. But he took one too many risks and finally, lay mortally wounded on the field of battle. At his final battle his heroism and ferocity had been noted, one of the mighty Wolf Priests took him, healed him, then transported him to one of the training camps of the Space Wolves. His strength was undeniable, but he took offence easily and it took him some time before he settled down into his group.

His time in the Fang was relatively short and uneventful, the genetic enhancements of a Space Marine bonded exceptionally well and he took to his new abilities as if he had been born with them. However, it was during his final test, the return to the Fang that he almost fell victim to the Wulfen and wandered half-raving through the snows. It was only by the Emperor’s grace that he fought off the beast, his own ferocity enough to match it. He was the last survivor of his group to re-enter the Fang, but others had fallen fully to the Wulfen, he still thanks Russ for his fortune that day.

As a Blood Claw his pack was rapidly recruited into Thorgir’s Great Company to travel amongst the stars, seeing action in hive cities, on death worlds and all the myriad other worlds within the Imperium. He became renowned for his ferocious, if headstrong charges but as he aged he grew more patient, more considered, while he would never be considered the most restrained he was finally judged suitable for elevation to the ranks of the Grey Hunters.

Despite the role of the Grey Hunters he still fought with the ferocity of a wolf and as such was entrusted with the custody of the squad’s power fist, something he has kept to this day, proudly maintaining the ancient weapon, now decorated with innumerable battle honours.

It was not till his second century that he was promoted to the Wolf Guard, he earned this honour for a number of particularly valorous acts in battle. He slew a Carnifex at the battle of Hellen’s Fall, it was this final act that final earned him his place among the Wolf Guard. He entered the Wolf Guard and began training for the use of Terminator armour, something at which he excelled, his sheer mass and ferocity only accentuated by the massive form of Terminator armour.

In battle he is virtually unstoppable, the Terminator armour transforming him into a virtually imperivous, irresistible, humanoid tank. When left without specific orders he is rarely far from the Wolf Lord, indeed for anyone to identify Thorgir on the field of battle they need only look for the red haired giant who is invariably fighting beside him.

Armour: Terminator Armour

Left Hand Weapon: Storm Bolter

Right Hand Weapon: Power fist


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay?

Name: Ragnar Olafson

Personality: Ragnar is a fiercley loyal member of the wolf guard. If his Wolf Lord ordered him to jump off a cliff then he would do so, grinning. Often regarded as a bit of a loose cannon. Some of Ragnar's actions have granted him both fame, and infamy in equal measure. These ideas are not the half plans of some crazed beserker but the thoughts of a cool and clear headed warrior who believes in thinking outside the line of duty and tradition.

History: Ragnar has long been infamous for his casual disregard for tradition. Even when he was still a mere tribesman he would do anything to become victorious in battles, he was once challenged to a duel and turned it down, this was considered an act of cowardice but was actually a clever move to make for while ghe enemy was screaming abuse at him a small party of warriors attacked his force from behind and the foe were massacred. 

He 'died' at the end of a mighty battle between his tribe and one of their worst foes. Ragnar had led a charge into the enemy ranks. He laid about with spear and axe and at least ten of the foe died by his hand. However he took a spear thrust to the chest but, even in death he took his killer's life. He hurled his spear into the man's chest before snarling one last time and collapsing to the ground, into a spreading pool of his own blood. He was brought back by one of the wolf priest and taken by thunderhawk to one of the training camps of the Space Wolves.

As an aspirant Ragnar was cast out into the wilderness alongside his fellows to fight the curse of the wulfen alone. He was the first to return to the fang out of his pack, for he had managed to defeat the wulfen inside him fairly quickly. As a blood claw in Wolf Lord Thorgir's great company Ragnar was soon assigned to the skyclaw assault packs due to his 'misunderstanding' of how focused space wolves were about tradition. He swiftly became leader of his pack through acts of cunning and brute force.

After around 10 completed missions he was inducted into the grey hunters but he still relished flight. Due to this he preffered to leap into combat for he enjoyed the feeling of nothing but air beneath his feet. It was after a particularly courageous leap from a low flying thunderhawk gunship into the path of a charging group of three bloodletters that would have killed the wolf lord given the chance and emerging victorious that he was elevated into the Wolf guard.

He used his new position to gain the use of a jump pack once more. This will be his third battle serving as a wolf guard alongside such honoured space wolves. Warriors like Uhtred Ironfist and Vasir and of course the Wolf Lord himself.

Armour: Power armour

Left Hand weapon: Wolf claw

Right Hand weapon: Wolf claw

Other: Skyclaw jump pack


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I updated with a history, is that ok?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I updated with a history, is that ok?


It;s very good! But I noticed a line that sounded very curious:



> one of the mighty choosers of the slain took him, healed him, then transported him to one of the training camps of the Space Wolves.


Erm... You do know what a chooser of the slain is, right? :laugh: 

They're cyberneticly enhanced ravens 
It's the Wolf Priests that teleport to and fro the Fang with new aspirants .

**************************

As for you, Santaire, your personality is great, and I look forward to reading your history. Also, I'd like to point out that Ragnar is already a special character in the SW codex, but you need not necessariyl change it, if you don't want to .

***************************
Finally, Serpion. Very well developed wargear. No complaints :wink:.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, my bad, sorry, I'm operating on knowledge from the Space Wolves books rather than the codex. It's changed now


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that was fast


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It was nothing to do with Blackmane, I didn't even remember about Ragnar when I was writing the character sheet.

Edit: Edited in a history now. It okay?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Lies!!!! You blatantly did :laugh:, to be fair though, it is a common viking name. Bernard Cornwell ftw :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Olric Tonison (I will think of a nickname later) 
*Personality:* Olric Tonison is a rough, down to earth Wolf Guard who prefers to avoid enclosed spaces like Rhino Transports and Drop Pods, always preffering to take to the field on his two feet, the way Russ intended. Although long since passed into the ranks of the Wolf Guard, Olric has been known to always hunt for the big ones, like the Hive Tyrants and the Warbosses. This has often lead him into dangerous situations, but he has not been bested yet.
*History:* Will add later.
*Armour:* Mark VII Power Armour. 
*Weapons:*
Left Handed: Plasma Pistol
Right Handed: Power Sword, _'Fellblade'_

Is this okay?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Errr, terminators use pistols?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Loki Steelarm

Personality: Loki is a large, powerful warrior, how he is stupid... he can be resembled to an orc in some ways but is extremely loyal. he will do exactly what Lord Thorgir says and is happy to carry out whatever grusome task he is set. Loki can be easily tricked but then he will get angry and this usually results in the destruction of everything within reach. Loki is the biggest of the squad and his terminator armour only makes him look bigger, he will do anything to please Lord Thorgir.

History: Loki can only remember certain parts of his life, and most of it is waking up in the morning with a hangover. On fenris, Loki was the biggest of his tribe and seeking glory he would fight the strongest foe and then celebrate by getting himself drunk on the biggest barrel of beer around. Some warriors have been known to run away when they saw the size of him.

Loki's tribe was destroyed in a great battle and even though he managed to kill most of the enemy very few survived. The survivors, all warriors, then joined the space wolves chapter and over time the group has got smaller until only Loki remained. most died in long wars against traditors, xenos and the horrors of the galaxy, but he survived and is now under the service of Lord Thorgir. whom he admires.

Armour: Terminator armour

Double-handed weapon: Thunder hammer

******

Well, what do you think?​


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Jackinator said:


> Errr, terminators use pistols?


Ah yes, my bad, meant Power Armour. :ireful2:.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

How do you mistype "power armour" and instead type "Terminator armour"?

"power" and "terminator" don't even sound the same!

:shok:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

He might just have been thinking about something else at the time.

BoK, no worries man, just looked at it and did a double take, was like :shok: :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> How do you mistype "power armour" and instead type "Terminator armour"?
> 
> "power" and "terminator" don't even sound the same!


Oh, hello Karak, or should I call you GREATSHAPER2?? :biggrin:

@Santaire: Okay, your history is good, but there's two problems:
1)


> wolfen


 it's spelt Wulfen .
2) It doesn't say anywhere that you're allowed a Jumppack - those are only for the truely suicidal :biggrin:.

*****************
@BoK: Great character, you're in .

On another topic, we've reached the five man mark! *confetty shoots out* Another person PMed me, so when his profile gets up, this RP can begin.

FOR THE ALLFATHER!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to it


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool. 

I added a history.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

hello destroyerhive or should I say DESTROYERHIVE?! :laugh:

Haven't yet seen you on this forum and it will be good to see another one of your RPs

btw, are we doing one-post-per-update again?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

By the way, who is this mysterious 5th player :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

lol, it would be funny if it was maddosammo or Antisocialnerd or articulategrunt
:laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> hello destroyerhive or should I say DESTROYERHIVE?!
> 
> Haven't yet seen you on this forum and it will be good to see another one of your RPs
> 
> btw, are we doing one-post-per-update again?


Lol.

Yes, it is always just a single post per update.



> By the way, who is this mysterious 5th player


You mean Karak? :laugh:

The 6th player will probably have his profile up soon, or not, but either way we have five players and the first update doesn't give anyone specific missions.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The next update is ready, so I'll give y'all until Sunday to finish your posts .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Regarding the current update, I will wait for the others to post before I move the boat.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol, okay then


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Would suck if Loki had to swim.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

... then got impaled through the chest by a gargoyle and carried off to the nest...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki will be fine, hopefully


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol, when he gets to the nest, the baby gargoyles will eat him up slowly aqnd painfully... :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Come on gentlemen, this RP ain't gonna write itself!  We're nearing the end. Only about 3-4 updates left...


----------

